
Cataphora - wglb
http://www.cataphora.com/
======
wglb
A related graphic from NY times:
[http://www.nytimes.com/imagepages/2011/03/05/us/05legal-
grap...](http://www.nytimes.com/imagepages/2011/03/05/us/05legal-
graphic.html?ref=science)

